# Horse box hire 3.5t



## Megan Hassett (21 May 2015)

Hi all does anyone know of a company in Berkshire that hires out their boxes on a long term basis? I am looking for a box to hire throughout the summer rather than on the odd occasion? Thanks in advance


----------



## Primitive Pony (23 May 2015)

http://www.wentworthhorseboxes.co.uk/contact-us/


----------



## neddy man (23 May 2015)

www.equi-trek.com/uk/hire  they have 17 agents so one must be near you.Daily,weekend,  weekly, monthly, 6 months or yearly. Trailers, and  3.5 or 7 ton lorries .


----------



## Leo Walker (23 May 2015)

Shes in Leighton Buzzard but dont touch Olivia Jonas horseboxes with someone elses barge pole! I am as sure as I can be that shes not properly insured, and when I asked for copies of the insurance details she blocked me and kept my deposit!


----------

